# Hoch interessantes Font-Problem ... was für Freaks!

## BlackEye

Hoi Leute ..

hatte schon mal nen Thread deswegen auf gemacht, aber hier noch mal eines zu besseren Übersicht  :Smile: 

Ich habe unter KDE 3.0.4 und XFree 4.2.1 ein hoch interessantes und zugleich extrem störendes Problem: Ich kann in machen Programmen keine Umlaute wie ä, ö oder ü darstellen. Hier im Mozilla funktioniert das alles Problemlos. Unter machen KDE-Programmen allerdings nicht. Wie z.B. der KMail. Hier 2 Screenshots:

[img:31adb34d73]http://mfernau.cps-network.de/pics/lager/screen1.jpg[/img:31adb34d73]

Die rot unterstrichenen Buchstaben sind definitiv unvollständig!

[img:31adb34d73]http://mfernau.cps-network.de/pics/lager/screen2.jpg[/img:31adb34d73]

Hier eine vergrösserte Dartellung des unteren Teils. Interessant wo die Pünktchen des Ö's sind gell?

Aber richtig störend ist das Problem erst im XChat. Auch hier siehe meine beiden Screenshots:

[img:31adb34d73]http://mfernau.cps-network.de/pics/lager/screen3.jpg[/img:31adb34d73]

Das hier ist ein Query mir mir selbst. Ich hab einfach die gleichen Sätze wie oben gepostet. Man sieht, dass die Zeile einfach nicht mehr dargestellt wird! Das ist schlecht!! Auf diese Weise weiss ich noch nicht mal, ob jemand noch etwas geschrieben hat oder nicht

[img:31adb34d73]http://mfernau.cps-network.de/pics/lager/screen4.jpg[/img:31adb34d73]

Wenn ich im XChat die Sätze markiere, die Umlaute enthalten, sehe ich sie   wenigstens .. auch wenn ohne Umlaute

Und nun meine Frage an euch. An welchem Programm könnte das Problem liegen? KDE? Oder XFree? ich benutze übringens den xfs von XFree!

Ich würde das mal gern als Bug irgendwo melden .. wenn ich nur wüssen an wen  :Confused: 

Gruß,

BlackEye

----------

## serg

das mi xchat, diese problem habe ich auch... ich habe jetzt xchat ver. 1.9.x gemergt jetzt sind die fehlers weg nur ich kann nicht mehr auf mein bouncer connecten.. weil ich nicht weiss wo ich mein bnc port rein schreiben soll

----------

## BlackEye

krass! .. hab auch mal das neue XChat emerged .. wusste ger nicht, dass es ein neueres gibt  :Smile: 

Ist ja ein ganz anderes XChat jetzt ... muss ich mich erstmal wieder drann gewöhnen .. aber das passt so auch. Das Problem ist damit verschwunden .. Danke für den Tipp!

----------

## serg

hab jetzt auch für mein problem eine lösung gefunden..

so muss die bnc addrese sein  IP/PORT

ich habe erstmal so gemacht IP:PORT

also / und nicht : !

----------

## BlackEye

bei mir hab ich da:

    FontPath	"unix/:7100"

stehen ... aber das müsste so funzen.. den ich hab ja alle Fonts  :Smile: 

----------

## lordimac

Ja ja ja, Gentoos XChat is schon nen Knaller !

Erstmal das Prob mit den Umlauten, hatte cih auch, was solls. XChat Ade

Gestern die 1.9.6 Devel probiert, ging recht gut, nur sahen andere Leutz meine Umlaute net bzw. sahen dafür wirre Zeichen, ich aber schon.

Habe nun den XChat mla aus den original Sourcen von www.xchat.org kompiliert. Siehe an, Umlaute da und andere sehen diese auch ! XChat 1.9.6 devel aus den SRC war das selbe wie ausm Portage.

Wobei mir da einiges sehr merkwürdig erscheint. Muss irgendwie mit den EBuild COmpiler Flags zusammenhängen, schätz ich mal, denn beim Portage XChat kann man schön ein Shell Fenster direkt in XCHat öffnen. DIeser Eintrag ist bei der SRC Variante nicht da ?!?

Eventuell hat darauf ja wer eine Antwort.  :Smile: 

----------

## maystorm

Für alle, die mit Umlauten im xchat Probleme haben, versucht's mal hiermit:

```
export LANG=de_DE@euro && xchat
```

Bei mir funzt's...

----------

## BlackEye

da würde es sich eher empfehlen das

```
export LANG=de_DE@euro
```

in /etc/profile.env einzutragen. Dann hat jedes Programm etwas davon  :Smile: 

----------

## maystorm

Einige Programme fangen dann aber auf einmal an, deutsch mit Dir zu brabbeln, was net immer so gut ankommt...

Klar, man kann dann folgendes in die /etc/profile[.env] aufnehmen:

```
export LANG=de_DE@euro

export LC_MESSAGES=en_GB
```

Na ja, kann halt jeder selbst entscheiden.   :Wink: 

----------

## mad

die datei profile.env würde ich nicht anfassen, die wird durch scripte (env-update, rc irgendwas) immer wieder überschrieben. Also in profile rein.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/env.d-howto.xml

----------

